# Misfiring when started from cold



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

Yet another annoying problem lol

I wonder if anyone can shed light on my problem.

When I start my car in the morning when its been left overnight, I get the symptoms of a failed coil pack, ie engine shaking and light tapping noise around coil pack.
After about 2 mins, the problem disapears, and will generally be ok for the rest of the day if the car is not left for more than 4 hours.

All coil packs and spark plugs have been changed.

Can anyone help [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adam, where plugs & coils changed before or after the misfire started ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Could also be a MAF issue too. When my MAF got dirty I had cold start issues then it was fine the rest of the day


----------



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies.

Hoggy I changed the coils and plugs, due to the misfire at start up, what a waste on money lol

Someone else mentioned maf, would that cause a misfire in the mornings?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

It did with mine when mine was dirty it would start idle rough then die then I would start it up and it would run like nothing happened the rest of the day. Sometimes it would idle rough then smooth out but as it got dirtier then it died. Try cleaning your MAF see if that sorts it.


----------



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

Joe, did you get the engine shake associated with a misfire ?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea the whole thing shook I thought the engine was going to fall out :lol: I did see on your other thread about a torn hose that may be your problem(or part of it)


----------



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

cheers mate, sounds very similar.

Car is hard to start in morning, sounds like a tractor and shakes for about 2mins then goes back to normal??


----------



## liverpool1982 (May 28, 2010)

is the maf the plug in switch that is located on the pipe just before the air box?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

tt_adam said:


> cheers mate, sounds very similar.
> 
> Car is hard to start in morning, sounds like a tractor and shakes for about 2mins then goes back to normal??


Yup sounds similar to what mine did. Didn't do it for 2min though



liverpool1982 said:


> is the maf the plug in switch that is located on the pipe just before the air box?


Yes...well just after the air-box actually 2 screws hold the MAF to the air box and 2 tamper proof torx screws hold the MAF to the housing.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hope you have it sorted now mate.


----------



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

No not sorted yet mate, leaning to maf though as fuel consumption is not to good.


----------



## liverpool1982 (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know which tool to get the tamper proof screws off??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

liverpool1982 said:


> Anyone know which tool to get the tamper proof screws off??


Hi, Here you are...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tamper-Security-T ... 5ad8b5e9cc

Hoggy.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2009)

my car is doing exactly the same thing m8. really annoying me i put up a post a little while ago about this but got no reply lol

im going to change the maf this weekend will let u no how i get on


----------



## tt_adam (Mar 8, 2010)

pitbull said:


> my car is doing exactly the same thing m8. really annoying me i put up a post a little while ago about this but got no reply lol
> 
> im going to change the maf this weekend will let u no how i get on


Please do mate, its doing my head in lol.

Good luck, speak to you at the weekend


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine also does a bit of a cough and splutter on start up....
Was thinking of trying WAK's cleaning method (link below) first...anyone had any success in cleaning their MAF?
Or is it just a throw away and buy a new one jobby...?

http://www.wak-tt.com/mafclean/mafclean.htm


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Just resurrecting an old thread.

Mine does this, I unplugged the MAF and started it, still a bit of a misfire from cold, has that ruled out the MAF being dirty ?

What else should I try ?

Coil packs were done last year with Bosch ones.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J4CKO said:


> Just resurrecting an old thread.
> 
> Mine does this, I unplugged the MAF and started it, still a bit of a misfire from cold, has that ruled out the MAF being dirty ?
> 
> ...


Hi, Could be air leaks causing weak mixture when it needs to be rich or faulty coolant temp sensor telling ECU, engine is hotter than it actually is.
Hoggy.


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

Mine did the same. Some days started normally. Other days, as if firing on one cylinder. Engine shaking as if to jump out.
Thereafter throughout the day it runs perfectly. 
Replaced MAF - Bosch. No change.
Removed SAP, replaced rivets with M4 screws. Better but not solved.
Went to see local indie and showed him a video of the start-up.
He did a smoke test; found leaky hose and replaced it.
For a couple of weeks it was faultless on start-up. Then, one morning, same problem. That apart, it has behaved perfectly since - two weeks now. 
That one occasion however, suggests there's more to this than just a leaky hose.
So, first up, next week new plugs and fuel filter. Don't know if that makes sense but is cheap and easy and won't go wrong as I've no idea when they were last changed. If issue returns it'll back to the indie again.

Money pits indeed. But don't you just love them.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, it just started misfiring when running, was going down the local bypass, at a decent clip it has to be said, it has thrown 16684 and 16685 misfire codes, wont accelerate properly.

So, same problem or a different one ?

Coil packs ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Random misfire, so could still be weak mixture due to air leaks, or possibly No1 coil getting weak.
Hoggy.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Cheers,

Suspect a coil is dying based on the morning misfire that seems to have got worse, will switch them around, see if it moves to another cylinder, then perhaps replace that coil.

Am gearing up to do a pressure test on the boost side, do think there is a small leak.

Where is best to get coils ?

Or do I go and get another whole car


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Air leak will be on induction side, so PCV hoses etc under manifold. Stick with OEM coils from Audi.
If they haven't been replaced you may get them all replaced FOC by Audi.Phone & inquire.
Hoggy.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Whipped the coils out, had two Beru and two Bosch, have swapped them side to side and re-gapped the plugs, cant drive it as may have had a drink, my workshop has a beer fridge and it is Friday night..... has a PC as well, from which I am live and direct.

Will make a boost tester tomorrow, or Sunday, tomorrow involves working on old Airliners rather than TT's 

Reassuring the plug holes were clean, the plugs didnt look too bad, maybe a smidge rich but not horrendous considering the eBay remap


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Still missing, will read the codes later and see if the misfire has moved with the suspect coil, pissing down now, typical.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Rescanned, now have code 17772

17772 - Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit

Which is a different error but it has moved to a different cylinder, that error points to coils so going to order some, cant see it being anything else, might explain the morning misfire, then it got warm and sorted itself out until it broke completely.

Will order a full set, these say OEM from Awesome, any better options ?

https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... 0-210-225/


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

fabcam said:


> Mine did the same. Some days started normally. Other days, as if firing on one cylinder. Engine shaking as if to jump out.
> Thereafter throughout the day it runs perfectly.
> Replaced MAF - Bosch. No change.
> Removed SAP, replaced rivets with M4 screws. Better but not solved.
> ...


........................................

Fitted new plugs (NGK MKR7E set to 0.028" as per WAK) and Bosch fuel filter. These, along with the replacement of the leaky hose I mentioned above, seems to have sorted the problem at start-up from cold. RPM at start up circa 1100, dropping to circa 800 in a minute or so, and holding steady thereafter. Idling better than at any point in two years in my care. Fingers crossed.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

After sorting my misfire under load, which turned out to be a plug breaking down under load, still have the misfire when started from cold, or when the car is left for a bit.

Has a brand new set of OEM coils and brand new set of plugs, tried unplugging the MAF and makes no difference, no codes logged, well, not checked but didnt seem to have logged anything last time, will plug it in again.

What is next to try do you think ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

J4CKO said:


> After sorting my misfire under load, which turned out to be a plug breaking down under load, still have the misfire when started from cold, or when the car is left for a bit.
> 
> Has a brand new set of OEM coils and brand new set of plugs, tried unplugging the MAF and makes no difference, no codes logged, well, not checked but didnt seem to have logged anything last time, will plug it in again.
> 
> What is next to try do you think ?


I use my car 1 or 2 times a month and used have a miss fire upon start up sometimes but i noticed that if i left the trickle charger on the night before the car starts perfectly no cough splutter rattle anything, if possible give it a go see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J4CKO said:


> After sorting my misfire under load, which turned out to be a plug breaking down under load, still have the misfire when started from cold, or when the car is left for a bit.
> 
> Has a brand new set of OEM coils and brand new set of plugs, tried unplugging the MAF and makes no difference, no codes logged, well, not checked but didnt seem to have logged anything last time, will plug it in again.
> 
> What is next to try do you think ?


Hi Jacko, Must be Head Gasket. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: Just kidding. Sorry couldn't resist.
Hoggy.


----------



## iain26 (Feb 18, 2018)

when it is running rough take the hose off the secondary air valve and plug it with your finger to see if that helps. seemed to improve on mine with the same fault. got a blanking plate but not fitted it yet.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

The blanking hole on mien just had something lodged into it, looks like the SAI had already gone but they didnt use a proper plate so I have fitted one.

Could it be fuel pressure dropping and ebbing away when its left, once its fired up it soon goes and then does return, can still be warm and it do it, but only if its been left a couple of hours ?


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

fabcam said:


> fabcam said:
> 
> 
> > Mine did the same. Some days started normally. Other days, as if firing on one cylinder. Engine shaking as if to jump out.
> ...


Update. 6 months now since erratic start up was fixed and so far no recurrence. Best trouble-free 6 months in the two plus years with me. Thank you to Harry Walker at Etna Autos, Wishaw, Lanarkshire. 
Just leased an A3 S-line 1.00 TFSI Auto for the boss. Amazing performance from a 1.0 L three pot auto. Delighted with it but it can't hold a candle to the TT experience. 
I'm at a loss to understand what else could ever take the place of the TT.
Well, obviously, another TT. But not a Mk 2 - just doesn't have the same appeal. 
Just have to hope she outlasts me. 75 next year so every chance!!!


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

If you want to replace your current TT, try blagging a drive in a V6 DSG.

Its unlikely to be as quick outright as a tuned 225 but the noise, torque and smooth gearbox/engine characteristics are very endearing qualities that quickly get under your skin.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

For these symptoms another possibility is a leaking head gasket. Overnight coolant can seep into a cylinder and cause a misfire in the morning which goes after a minute or so.

The loss of coolant can be slow, needing a top up over months.

You could try relieving the pressure overnight by unscrewing the cap to confirm.

Wynns stop leak can help to the extent of removing the problem long term.


----------

